# Dubai Property investment



## Klopp (Mar 17, 2020)

Hi all,

Im looking to buy a property in Dubai with a budget around £120K. My initial research has steered me to Discovery Gardens or JLT. One bedroom apartment will meet my needs. 

This will be either to be lived in or renting, not decided. But I fear the corona virus and recession talk has put me off somewhat. Expo 2020 coming but I wanted to ask if I do go ahead , which would be the better area for greater returns in the coming next 2 to 3 years in your opinion?

Any advice or help will be greatly appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## nachobueno (Jul 29, 2020)

Greetings Klopp,
I see you didn't get any help. i will share my own ideas with you , am no expert though. Hope it's not too late...
DGs I hear have good rental returns or at they had till now. But they seem quite remote so your personal use , I am not so sure. If youre contemplating that are , i would look for smtg walking distance from the metro ( think its now open in DG).
JLT, of course is a better option considering the proximity to everything and access to metro, but I think the returns are not as good. It's good for you own use in the future though.
Both have the disadvantage of being old buildings though so there you have to think do you want smtg new , perhaps in other areas like JVC or existing old buildings ( unless you are talking about the latest buildings in JLT).
Now the Corona impact. I personally would wait till end of this year because that's when the real impact will show in my opinion. I do believe that the economy , jobs go in tandem with real and sentiment in general. So I would take your time between now and end of this year. Just think that a lot of ppl working in Jebel Ali will be impacted and most live in DGs , surely that will impact rents and prices. Good luck to you and hope this helped.


----------



## Andrew Lowe (Jul 21, 2020)

Thanks for the tip, nachobueno! I'll be keeping this in mind.


----------



## nachobueno (Jul 29, 2020)

you're welcome . I just re-read my post and realised the mess, really need to sort out my typing. hope you understood what i meant despite the awful gaps )


----------



## Dubai here i come! (Aug 7, 2013)

try looking at JVC... they have new buildings coming up and is the center of the city.

The only problem is Hessa st. which is chocked in the mornings and evenings.


----------

